# sexing shortneck turtles (pics included)



## dano85 (Oct 3, 2007)

hi can some one tell me what sex my turtles are? 
One is 8.5cm and the other is 5cm-shell length or are they still to small?


----------



## Brettix (Oct 3, 2007)

top male bottom fem


----------



## dano85 (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks how can you tell?


----------



## mrdestiny (Oct 3, 2007)

Too small to tell....mature females are usually larger than males. Mature males have a noticeably longer tail than females.


----------



## Brettix (Oct 3, 2007)

there cloaca (bum) is near the end of th tail in males
and the females is more towards the base of tail.
your second pic is hard to tell tho,could be a male too


----------



## pepper (Oct 3, 2007)

they're sooooo cute


----------



## Clairebear (Oct 3, 2007)

He he i'd like to know about turtle sexing too actually, cause i'm getting two long-necks on Friday! Very excited!


----------



## Brettix (Oct 3, 2007)

you carnt sex long-necks until they are mature,and still hard then


----------



## Brettix (Oct 4, 2007)

expansa1 and eastern snake neck are the experts when it comes to turts talk to them


----------



## ldheav (Oct 4, 2007)

too small to be 100 percent


----------



## -Peter (Oct 4, 2007)

Brettix said:


> you carnt sex long-necks until they are mature,and still hard then


Mature longnecks are easy.

too early to be positive.


----------



## Brettix (Oct 5, 2007)

-Peter said:


> Mature longnecks are easy.
> 
> too early to be positive.


yeah you can come and sex myne any time,
bet you couldn't tell my males from my females.


----------



## Eastern Snake Neck (Oct 5, 2007)

Brettix,

If they are mature, then I'd bet that Peter can tell your males from your females.

Regards,
Michael.


----------



## Brettix (Oct 5, 2007)

my females have just as much concave as some of my males ?
how eles can u tell?


----------



## -Peter (Oct 5, 2007)

the anal shields on the plastron will form either a v or a soft curve and the tail length will vary for starters.


----------



## OzRocks (Oct 5, 2007)

-Peter said:


> the anal shields on the plastron will form either a v or a soft curve and the tail length will vary for starters.



yeah... if its a sharp 'V' then its a male, and if its more of a curve its female.
I think its curve for female so its easier for them to lay there eggs, because if it were a 'V' the anal plate would be in the way...so to speak (I know thats for eastern long-necks, but not sure if it applies for other species...I would assume so)


----------



## Eastern Snake Neck (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi Brettix,

Email me some photos taken from the back of the turtles with a straight edge going across the plastron at the point where the two anal shields meet the two femoral shields. 

See attached photo for an example.

Regards,
Michael.


----------



## Brettix (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok will try get some up soon,thanks michael


----------

